# Happy early new year everyone.



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fortunately enough for me my trip to New England has come to an end as I will be headed back to Missouri today(never thought I would say that twice). While I've been here I've seen it all and witness true a**holes in action. Not saying everyone here is like that but I'm just saying. When I get back I got traps to set bow season to close and move. Anyways happy New Year to all I'll be on the road for awhile!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Be safe travel'in---theres more storms headed east.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy New Year! You should stop by Chicago to round out your trip! lol...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy New Year guys !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

happy New Years everyone, be safe !


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chitown is a bit out of my way. Maybe next go around but hopefully it will be a long time before I have to visit these crazy liberal non drivin places!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy New Year !! Be safe !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy New Year to all the PT staff and members. May 2013 bring us good health and prosperity.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy New Year! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy New Year PT!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy New Year, pounding Mountain Dews, eating some fried Northern Pike I caught yesterday and going to maybe play some Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 on the Xbox. Gun shopping and bunny hunting tomorrow, I really know how to party


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds better than my adventure. About 3 hours ago 7 people in a dodge mega cab hammered off their asses already! Glad I'm in a hotel now


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Berrman069, I quit drinking as I have a moderation problem, I find that being sober doing all the hunting and fishing without headaches and drama is well worth it.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! Have a safe holiday and good luck to those who get out hunting.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bucksquatch, I know the feeling I only drink a lot at the Marine corps birthday ball now otherwise I don't wake up when I want to hunt and fish as well.


----------

